# my PIIINKKKK Brazilian Blowout



## blondemafia76 (Jan 12, 2010)

So, a few weeks ago, I posed a question about the effects of a brazilian blowout on pink hair in another community and... I got mine on Saturday, and, well folks.. Im in loooooooove.. On with the pics of the process, comments, and TONS MORE PICS.., image and text heavy, yall. 

I got up early for an 830 appt with my stylist.. and arrived to no power due to the freeze we had in Houston the night before... sigh.. Here is me, driving down the road, with flat ironed and styled to heck pink hair... Keep in mind that there are a few Brazilian Keratin treatments out there, I am using the Brazilian Blowout brand {BB from now on}(www.brazilianblowout.com) . This treatment allows for shampooing right away, and does not reccommend against any pony tail holder, pins or clips like some others. It can not be used on pregnant or nursing women. 





So, once the power is back on, (yay!) and a question and answer about my hair, how I style, what I do, and the color I use (wella frosty ash for blonde, med brown for dark and SFZ atomic pink with conditioner), we begin. You start with a clarifying shampoo, with the BB brand of Shampoo- twice. Since I knew this was the process, a week before my color, I applied fresh blonde toner, and pink but I did do the pink a bit darker than I normally would, because some would come out with the clarifying shampoo. And it did, but not much. This process creates a layer of keratin around your entire hair shaft, so whatever color process you do- is gonna get sealed in and have a much better shelf life. 
a pic, to start.







She applied the BBproduct to my entire head with a tinting brush, in very small sections, coating from root to tip. 
Applying





then once it is all applied, she combs it thru, and then blowdries the whole thing with a paddle brush. 

Combing Thru






blowdried





Then she takes very small sections, like highlighting size, and a very hot (450 degree for not very damaged hair, 410 for damaged like mine) flat iron and Irons the whole thing. I was so amazed, I didnt take very many pics here. I will say that the scent, when she had my hair clipped up to iron, was a little strong, but very easy to deal with. Stung my eyes a bit- but I have contacts, and the toner does that too. 


Once its flat ironed, it is then washed again, with the BB regular Sulfate free Shampoo, and then you get a 3 min masque on, and rinsed. Then the final blowdry. Folks, it took less than 15 mins to dry, and dried JUST LIKE THIS, only usng her fingers. Its flat, shiney, and SOOOO SOFT. There is ZERO styling product in, no shine gloss, nothng. 











All of this was Saturday, and I cant keep my hands out of my hair. Princess, aka my husband, was not convinced that I could get it to do what it should. Im happy to report that I washed my hair today, using the BB shampoo only, no conditioner, and no product, and it dried in less than 15 mins!!!! This cuts down on drying, and I have ZERO frizz. Flat Hair that can be curled. Its supposed to air dry like this also. They report that this can be done to extreme curlies, and it will loosen up the curl, with zero frizz and all the joy of being a curly! I did mine with a large barrel curling iron when it was dry, and these are all my results. 
wet, out of the shower





blow dried with a paddle brush











then hit with the curling iron. 






scuse the no makeup, Im fresh out of the shower, lol





























I just have to tell yall.. I am sooo in love with this. Its supposed to last 12 weeks, and with damaged hair, it lasts the longest. It feels so good, and Im even going to get a nifty new hair cut next week, because I havent gone out of my comfort zone with my ahir before. Im a BB for Lifer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love love love.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jan 12, 2010)

My goodness! Your hair looks AMAZING! How did you hear about this?
PS- Your hair reminds me of when Gwen went pink and blonde!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 12, 2010)

Your hair looks gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jan 12, 2010)

darling you hair is GORGEOUS! Just gorgeous! I can' stop starring at it and it looks so healthy too. LOVE IT.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful hair!!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks!! about the "healthy" of my hair, it acutally ISN'T!! But this process, makes it so, and boy do I love it. My mom got one, and is so in love, so I had to. I will never, ever go back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love love love my pink hair even tho most of my family hates it. They stink.


----------



## dirtball (Jan 14, 2010)

how much did you pay?


----------



## starrynight0127 (Jan 15, 2010)

your hair is gorgeous. omg. i need it, asap! lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

this si awesome! your hair looks stunning! and i love the pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need to look into this and see if they do it in the uk - my hair is damaged and is generally a nightmare to get frizz free and blow drying it straight just doesn't happen!


----------



## elongreach (Jan 15, 2010)

That is gorgeous!  I can definitely see what everyone is talking about.  I love the pink!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Jan 16, 2010)

YIPEE! Love how silky, reflective & the PINK looks, love your style too & wonder what this fun hair cut surprise will be (I want to say NO NO!) but am routing for it to be just as lovely.

Happy New YEAR & new DO


----------



## luxury (Jan 16, 2010)

your hair looks great! i love the blonde and pink.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 16, 2010)

heh heh whatthe- Just a trim, layers and prolly bangs... But I want something.. edgier? I love my farrah flip, but when its straight, I want to have pizzaz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was 250. Pricey, but worth every single penny, I will do it again in 10 weeks, for sure. Its worth not struggling with my hair every day, worth having healthy looking hair, and its sooo shineyyy!!!


Thanks yall, I really love this process. I think you can get it in the UK. www.brazilianblowout.com use the salon finder.


----------



## Odette (Jan 17, 2010)

This is bloody gorgeous! I love your hair colour(s).


----------



## krijsten (Jan 17, 2010)

So nice! I can't seem to find a salon here in Canada.. But when I go to denver next I will most def get one!!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Jan 20, 2010)

Your hair looks gorgeous!!! May I ask how you keep the brassiness out of your blonde? It seems for my hair at least no matter what color I use my hair turns brassy!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 20, 2010)

fab fab faaaaaabbbulous


----------



## fintia (Jan 20, 2010)

very pretty girl!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 21, 2010)

well I use a toner for the brassy, and shampoo once a week with shimmer lights, it reallly helps, its a violet tones shampoo, its wondermous!!


I ge tmy hair cut tomorrow! YIKES!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jan 21, 2010)

Omg, that color is gorgeous. The pink suits you. I love it!

And I want to try the BB!!! Looks amazing.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jan 22, 2010)

That is so awesome! Your hair looks great.

Now I want a Brazilian Blowout too!


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I have been contemplating doing this for quite some time. Now, I will def get it done. I have such thick and wavy, frizzy hair that it takes forever to do anything to it. It's always in a bun.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 29, 2015)

flwrgirl said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I have been contemplating doing this for quite some time. Now, I will def get it done. I have such thick and wavy, frizzy hair that it takes forever to do anything to it. It's always in a bun.


  Just be very careful which one you choose, perhaps a read through of those listed on http://www.womensvoices.org/avoid-t...raightening-products-containing-formaldehyde/ might be a good idea.   The Canadian Health, UK, US & EU have all withdrawn certain products and this list gives you a whole bunch of safe products to use.


----------



## sweetkandy (Feb 25, 2015)

I would love pink hair, I am just scared I couldnt pull it off.


----------



## rida12 (Feb 28, 2015)

@blondemafia76 your all images are missing here except last one


----------

